

PHP 7.0.0 RC 1 Released - cwt137
http://php.net/archive/2015.php#id2015-08-21-1

======
nattaylor
> Improved performance: PHP 7 is up to twice as fast as PHP 5.6

This is from the new Zend Engine which uses PHPNG. I was unaware of this, but
it sounds like a massive improvement. From
[http://www.zend.com/en/resources/php-7](http://www.zend.com/en/resources/php-7)

>To put things in perspective – when PHPNG was published, the WordPress
homepage required approx. 9.4 billion CPU instructions to execute. As of now –
it requires only 2.6 billion – that’s 72% less!

I was also unfamiliar with anonymous classes, which sound nice for creating
maintainable code bases as they are often described as "reducing clutter."

